# Map of Middle Earth - Gandalf's Staff



## ADSaL (Jan 12, 2003)

I am re-decorating my Basement/Entertainment Room and I am using The Lord of the Rings as my theme.

So far I have a few Swords (Sting and Witchking) 
WETA Meddalions (www.sideshowtoys.com)

Does anyone know where I can a replica of Gandalf's Staff
or a BIG Map of Middle Earth that I could put up framed or Cloth Wall hanging.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

I have no idea were to find a Staff, but the biggest map of middle earth i can think of is in the back of the red leather collectors eddition of LOTR. Its about as long as a keyboard and as tall as a Monitor. What would be even cooler though (and you have to have a high satisfaction gland as i call 'em. The better the gland, the more satisfaction you get) is just make your own copy in ink. Talk about hard-core...


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

Morgulking I happen to have that collectors edition and that map, and I don't know how hardcore I am, but I'm into art, and I'm actually recreating the map on my own. (not in ink thought, think of the mess it would make if I made a mistake, I'd either have to get a lot of white-out which makes it look bad or start all over again, what a pain that would be!) You could also just print a map out on your computer if you can find one online (which should be easy) and then get it blown up to be huge (like the size of your wall) somewhere.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

ya, but it would be so cool to say:

"Ive done it. Ive made a complete map of middle earth!"

When im at school i do little sketches on my book covers that are centered around Ithilen, Gondor and the Morgul Vale. Their small, but fun to do...


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

Ha ha yes they are fun to do, I do them when I get bored at school as well, though I usually draw what I imagine Rivendell to look like more than maps. But I still have a long way to go on my map, I'm trying to make it pretty big, so I'm only about half way through (going from north to south). The misty mountains are a pain to draw! all those little points and darkening them in! 
Sorry about that, I got myself going there for a sec.


----------



## ADSaL (Jan 13, 2003)

*Ultimate Map - Staff to go*

OK I think I found the ULTIMATE Map of middle earth, by 
Anthony Forster

Now I need to find Gandalf's Staff Replica.

Anyone?


----------



## JJD (Jan 14, 2003)

*Mapmaker, mapmaker, make me a map...*

I am slowly in the process of collecting every map I can find from all the books I can lay my hands on to eventually compile the biggest, most detailed map I can possibly do.

The latest release of the book had some redrawn maps but to me these seemed a bit 'sterile' compared to older editions, so I hassled all my friends for all their old copies of the books.

And what do I do a living......... cartography!! Yes, I make maps!!!

JJD


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Jan 23, 2003)

Many, many years ago I did exactly that - made a hand-drawn copy of the map of M-E to use as a poster.

I started by copying the detailed map of the Shire, one-to-one scale, more-or-less exactly. Then I recreated the rest of the map to the same scale, by drawing grid lines on the map in a paperback edition of LotR and transfering each grid to the poster-size map. Finally, I colored the map using Magic Markers -- blue seas and rivers, green forests, etc.

The final result was a map about 2-1/2 by 3-1/2 feet, if I recall correctly. I drew it directly on heavy posterboard.

Sadly, it was damaged by water several years later and no longer exists. But it was a fun project, and looked great! 

If I were to do it again, I'd make sure that the map material was the proper one to use with the pens I was using; I remember that there was a problem with "bleeding" of the markers, so if you looked too close the lines were a bit blurred. You wouldn't want the opposite problem, either: if the surface was too glossy, you'd be able to rub off or smear the ink after it dried.


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 23, 2003)

This is all very comforting. I did the same thing when I was a kid and assumed that I must be the saddest person in the universe.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 23, 2003)

haha... noo... were all friendly nerds here... lol (just kidding! Lotr is cool!)

I love drawing mountains. That link that someone posted earlier posted, was a really cool map, but the mountains were strange, and unless my memory is mistakin, there is more curvature in the mountain range. But a good map . very good...


----------



## Turambar07 (Jan 23, 2003)

I am looking for wallpaper for my bedroom of middle earth. Like a giant map of it, any kind of wallpaper having to do with this subject. Now remember that I am talking about my bedrrom wallpaper not my computer. Thanx alot.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 29, 2003)

There are beautiful silk-like wall scrolls from LoTR. I have a gorgeous one that is a map of middle earth. I found this web site that says you can buy them on the secondary market. It has a picture of the map scroll.

http://www.collecttolkien.com/SMDbScrolls.html


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey what color are you going to paint your basement? I was thinking about having LOTR as a theme for my room but I can't think of a color to paint it.


----------

